# Mouse: Agregar botones



## Nilfred (Nov 7, 2009)

Hace mucho tiempo tenía un mouse A4Tech con 5 botones. Estos botones se identificaban con la PC como "mouse4" y "mouse5".

Hoy en día es muy difícil conseguir un mouse con mas de 3 botones, cuando finalmente consigo uno, resulta que los botones se identifican como combinaciones de teclado "Alt->", "Alt-<", "Alt-F4"

Por otro lado la ubicación de los botones adicionales está muy lejos del concepto de ergonómico.

Mi idea es agarrar un mouse nuevo cualquiera y agregarle 2 botones a discreción que se identifiquen como "mouse4" y "mouse5".

Finalizada la introducción, ahora las preguntas:
¿Alguien ya lo hizo?
¿Es relativamente sencillo?
¿Es preferible un mouse PS2 o uno USB para facilitar la modificación?
¿Es preferible que sea de un chip particular o un mouse en particular?

Si me quieren recomendar un mouse con 5 botones o mas, también sean bienvenidos.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 8, 2009)

Y si colocás los botones a gusto, despues cambias el cable por uno con mas conductores, y de ahi los conectas de alguna forma a la pc (gamepad, paralelo, etc)?


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 8, 2009)

No te quepa duda, que de hecho, los botones los coloco a gusto.
No creo que sea necesario agregar 1 conductor, fijate que los viejos lectores de códigos de barra inyectaban su señal en el cable del teclado. Eso me recuerda que debo tener un gato en mi pila de chatarra.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 8, 2009)

No tiene mucho que ver pero que tipo de botones usás? porque hacer algo casero y que quede lindo...
Tendrias que ver el tema de las maquinas recreativas, creo haber visto un circuito con un pic que va entre el mouse y el puerto de la pc y hace lo que vos necesitas... otro punto a tener en cuenta es el tamaño


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 9, 2009)

Botones de desguase de otro mouse.

En principio no tiene que quedar lindo, solo funcionar, llegado el caso tengo un acrílico de 2 componentes (líquido y polvo blanco) de origen odontológico que endurece como cerámica sin rayos UV ni nada raro. Al final va a tener la forma de mi mano, feo e incómodo para cualquier otro que quiera usar.

Si conecto 2 mouses la PC no distingue uno de otro, seria bueno hacer que el segundo cambie mouse1 por mouse4 y mouse2 por mouse5. Estaríamos hablando de un hub USB.

El tamaño, en principio, no importa, después vemos de meter todo dentro del mouse. De última hay mas de 1m encima de mi mano que se puede usar dejando el mouse como un guante.


----------



## eidtech (Nov 9, 2009)

Nilfred,

En esta página hay un driver para que los diferentes mouse te los reconozca como diferentes.

http://cpnmouse.sourceforge.net/

Espero te sirva, saludos ...


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 9, 2009)

Según leo ese "driver" me crea 2 cursores  y encima los botones del 2do mouse no funcionan hno:


----------



## capitanp (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.chipmunk.nl/ProMouse/index.html
http://www.gurulib.com/_project/optical_mouse_hack_files/optical_mouse_hack.htm
http://robotica.udl.es/matlab/mousesensor/hdns.htm



la unica que te queda es sacar al modulo HDNS-2000 del modo Ps/2 y con un micro generar todas las señales

http://www.brouhaha.com/~eric/pic/lobotomouse/


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 9, 2009)

ay mouse algo mas caros que tienen bastatnes botones el logitech G5 el que tengo haora  tiene 9 botones tambien ay un razer con bastantes botones i los e provados i los botones no son combinaciones son mmouse6,mouse7....


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2009)

@renanvinicius bienvenido al foro, cuida la ortografia que esto no es un sms...

Unas preguntas Nilfred.. el mouse lo vas a usar solamente en tu pc? tiene puerto paralelo?


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 9, 2009)

ASUS M4A78-E No tiene puerto paralelo, solo un COM interno.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2009)

Ah porque lo más facil y barato que se me ocurre en este momento es usar el lpt o desarmar algun gamepad usb para usar como interface...


----------

